# If You Were Raps Gm?



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

What would you make happen this summer? Blockbuster trades? Somehow entering the draft? Lend a tissue to the entire celtics organisation esp' Mr Simmons? 

If i had the control...

Bosh would be told to work on his domninance. He has developed a nice mean streak but that seems to fade under pressure (Notably Playoff time).. If Bosh could develop that dominant mindframe he could have an MVP year...

TJ .. I would hire in a pure point guard of the Stockton mold to show TJ he has the assets he just needs self control.. 

Bargs more fundamentals and post up.. Maybe some time away with Olajawon and Ming would help.. Lord knows Hakeem owes us...

Caldy.. work on his stroke 

Parker.. not much you can tell this vet..

TRADES 

I would somehow make it happen to get RaShard Lewis here.. 

MoP would be gone

Ukic would be brought over 

Line Up :

PG - Ford/Caldy/Ukic
SG - Parker/Jackson/Ukic
SF - Lewis/Garbo/Jackson
PF - Bosh/Garbo/Humps/Slokar
C - Bargnani/Nestorovic

Now thats a team I would enjoy hitting the floor. 

Also I would like to pick up a draft pick... Maybe for cash considerations?

My Raps team would go 53-29 and take first in the east.. 

Man do I wish I was BC.. Of course some of this may not be possible without giving up other players maybe a MoP and Ford trade for Lewis and Ridnour would work.. Still either way I would make that trade happen..

Now what does everyone else think?


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Only way we could afford Rashard is if we get rid of Rasho's salary unless MLSe does'nt care about going over the cap.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> Only way we could afford Rashard is if we get rid of Rasho's salary *unless MLSe does'nt care about going over the cap. *


MLSE is not bigger then the NBA.. they cannot make there own rules. While MLSE might not care about going over the cap, the NBA will not let you sign players while your over the cap without matching salaries.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

......



Porn_Player said:


> What would you make happen this summer? Blockbuster trades? Somehow entering the draft? Lend a tissue to the entire celtics organisation esp' Mr Simmons?
> 
> If i had the control...
> 
> ...


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

There has to be cheaper alternatives than Rashard Lewis. What about JR Smith? The guy seem to fall out of favor in Denver, he seems to be a guy that we can take a gamble on. Deshawn Stevenson is another guy that we should look at. We need more athleticism on the wings, He doesn't necessarily need to be stud SF like Lewis, just someone who can slash and good enough to guard opposition's swingman.

I am really against breaking up TJ and Calderon. The duo has been good to us last season and was one of our major strengths as a team.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

JR Smith is an immature player who can't get along with tough coaches. Not exactly a great fit for us.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i guess i'll write it here: i don't know where all this talk came from of tj being BYC. we were under the cap last year, we were under next year's cap at the time he signed his extension- hell, we're still under the cap for next year.

as far as i know, BYC (base-year compensation) status for all players is wiped clean as soon as the team falls under the cap, and we were *never* _not_ under the cap. i just don't understand how tj could be BYC this summer.

peace


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Can nobody read??? I was not asking for people to read into my post... MAKE YOUR OWN DAMN DECISIONS...

Play God with the raps.. Thats allll am saying


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Nobody cares what you want. Threads go where they go.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Porn_Player said:


> Can nobody read??? I was not asking for people to read into my post... MAKE YOUR OWN DAMN DECISIONS...


So you want to post ideas on a message board, and not have them discussed.. ok..


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Team:

PG: Calderon/Ukic/Fernandez
SG: Parker/draft pick (Rudy Fernandez)
SF: Garbo/ Jackson/ Graham
PF: Bosh/ Humphries/Slokar
C: Bargnani/Brown/Rasho

Trade: TJ and Dixon to the Lakers for Kwame Brown and the 19th pick which is used to draft Rudy Fernandez.

The Lakers do it because of Kobe's desire to play alongside a capable PG. They add scoring and the true PG that Kobe wants - essentially its a deal to appease the superstar. On top of that, dealing Kwame allows Bynum more minutes and the deal gives Bynum the sign that the position is his to lose. 

PG: Ford/Farmar
SG: Kobe/Evans
SF: Odom/Radman
PF: Walton/ Radman
C: Bynum/Mihm

Raps make this deal for a number of reasons. Calderon has shown that he is more than capable of being a starting PG in this league. On top of that, his decision making skills are much better than TJ's and his size is more ideal for a PG in the NBA today. This then allows the Raps to bring over Ukic to become our backup PG. The deal also gives the Raps a good interior presence and rebounder in Brown who only has a year on his contract - if he doesnt perform, we dont need to worry about having to pay a bench-warmer. Finally, with the pick, we can add a player who can fill in the 2/3 role for this team. I think 3 players would be targets with this pick: Rudy Fernandez, Marco Belinelli, or Derrick Byers. I'd take Fernandez personally because of his international experience with the world champions and the fact that we have 2 Spaniards already who will mentor his development.

I'd also resign Jose to an extention, 3yrs/15-18mil sounds about right. As well, I'd give Joey Graham video tapes of the GSW playoff run and make him watch what Matt Barnes did for his team...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> So you want to post ideas on a message board, and not have them discussed.. ok..



I will take that as an apology. Discuss my suggestion by all means but make your own.. Do not sit around acting the cynic when this board needs a bit of a life how about a few contributions of actual worth. :clap2:


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I would hope we could get more offensive pop for TJ in a trade.

And Phil Jackson likes big guards who can shoot to run the triangle offense. I don't see TJ fitting that system at all.

I like sending TJ to Atlanta for Childress or MarvWill. There is our stud wing.

Pick up Jasikevicus or Spanoulis or Banks/Daniels for a Joey Graham/Juan Dixon. There is our backup PG.

Buy a late first round or early second round pick and pick up Tiago Splitter to be our defensive C of the future.

All we really lose is TJ and we put a nice supporting cast around Bosh/Bargs/Jose/Parker/Garbo/Rasho


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

NeoSamurai said:


> Team:
> 
> PG: Calderon/Ukic/Fernandez
> SG: Parker/draft pick (Rudy Fernandez)
> ...


I like this idea.. Kwame brown is a moron so that part i disliked but fernandez on this team would be nice. He will not play pg tho not at all well not from what i have seen much more of a sf/sg type.. still nice ideas. And thanks for actually contributing


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

I wouldnt really change much, on some occasions TJ was frustrating to watch but there really arent a lot of young PGs out there with potential like his. I would try to fill our swingman void through free agency. I dont know if getting into the draft is that important.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Getting into the draft is only important if BC sees a real talent available late in the first, early in the second that he can perhaps stash in Europe for a year. And you don't give up any significant piece to do it. Ideally you just buy the pick for cash. Teams with multiple picks who are way over the cap may just want to dump a pick.

Getting a starting quality wing who can create his own shot, rebound fairly well, and defend a little is pretty difficult with just the MLE to work with. You have no advantage over any other club and those type of players usually go for more money than that. The only way you get a cheap player is if he is unproven or he is a problem child like Bonzi.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd get Luke Walton.


----------



## ATM (Jun 23, 2003)

I am glad Colangelo is running this team and not someone who wants to trade TJ for Kwame Brown or receive Rashard Lewis for absolutely no compensation.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I think there is a tendency for fans to look for a magic pill to cure a teams weaknesses. I suggest that no player in the NBA--be he Tim Duncan or Kobe Bryant--would fix the Raptors. Looking for guys like Gerald Wallace or Rashard Lewis to come in and transform our franchise is folly. Not that it isn't worth talking about.

The biggest weaknesses for our team are mental. Rebounding is a concern but we had several strings of games that suggest that we are capable of keeping up with or beating teams on the glass. Interior defence is a concern but we had games where we could shut down the paint, block lots of shots, and force the other team into bad shots. Not having slashing guards and small forwards might be an issue but we saw guys like Parker and Graham cut to the rack and finish hard more times than I can count.

At the end of the day, no matter who we sign, improvement from last season to next season has to happen within the existing roster and coaching staff. The biggest improvements need to come from Bosh. Leadership can make the difference between having a poor rebounding performance and a dominant one; it can inspire tough defence and convince players to attack the paint. Bosh needs to become King Leonidas this summer.

As nice as it would be to get a top-15 small forward or to pick up some blue chipper in the draft, I don't expect it to happen, and I hope our players aren't waiting on it. Word that Bargnani was already working out for next season didn't drift lightly into my ears. I'm thrilled. I hope the rest of our team shares his enthusiasm. We will have a sense of entitlement going into next season and unless we keep up the hard work, it could bite us in the ***. The League doesn't owe us anything. Anything we want we have to get for ourselves.


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

I think we need a solid post player who can rebound, guard the paint by not letting too many lay-ups and someone who can block shots. Doesnt have to be a star player but just a good quality player who can do that for us. And then finally add a SF who consistantly plays well every game. Our PG combo with TJ and Jose is great, then the BOSH/Andrea Duo is outstanding, players like Parker, Dixon, Hump, and Garbo gives us good depth. A player like Rashard Lewis will really help us out or like someone who mentioned JR Smith.

Out of the freeagents who can help the Raptors are:
Kurt Thomas
Rashard Lewis
Gerald Wallce
Brian Skinner
Jamaal Magloire 

If we can somehow get a C and a SF out of those players either by signing them or some type of trade, it will help out the Raptors alot. 

PG: TJ Ford/Jose/Ukic?
SG: Anthony Parker/Dixon (could be gone)/Luke Jackson
SF: Gerald Wallace or Rashard Lewis/Garbo
PF: Bosh/Hump
C: Andrea/Jamaal Magloire/Rasho 

There are plenty of scenarios we can put if they want to go big by moving Gerald to the 2spot have Anthony as a SG/SF back-up, Andrea the 3, Bosh and Jamaal up front.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

DWADE4 said:


> PG: TJ Ford/Jose/Ukic?
> SG: Anthony Parker/Dixon (could be gone)/Luke Jackson
> SF: Gerald Wallace or Rashard Lewis/Garbo
> PF: Bosh/Hump
> ...


A dream line up but oh if anybody can make the dream its BC!!


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

shookem said:


> I'd get Luke Walton.


ding ding ding! Luke Walton would be a great fit on the Raptors. Give him the full MLE, max allowable raises and all the hookers Toronto has to offer. Then give Bill Chuck's job.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

1) Make the most of the 4 million in caproom via a S&T as a FA at that level is of little impact.

2) Mo is the obvious candidate. But any of Rasho, Humphries, Dixon, Graham are on the board as bits to go out.

3) Do the best campaign job possible to get a very good MLE player.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

butr said:


> 1) Make the most of the 4 million in caproom via a S&T as a FA at that level is of little impact.
> 
> 2) Mo is the obvious candidate. But any of Rasho, Humphries, Dixon, Graham are on the board as bits to go out.
> 
> 3) Do the best campaign job possible to get a very good MLE player.


And after this illustrious campaign which 'very good player' would you be hoping to obtain?


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Porn_Player said:


> And after this illustrious campaign which 'very good player' would you be hoping to obtain?


Tough to say at this point. So few teams are below the cap to offer more than the MLE, making S&Ts on the increase to be sure. At this point I can't tell you who will come for the MLE. Plus there is the complication of a matched offer to a RFA.

CHI is going to have to pay some serious cash out to Ben, Deng and/or pay a similar amount if a trade is made. So Nocioni could be an option for a Max-Raise MLE. Some will say the Bulls will match, who can say?

CLE is at the TAX, so will they pay Varejao to go to 70 million? Or do they trade Gooden to somehow clear room. He is another candidate.

GSW is also at the TAX, so will they pay Pietrus to go to 70 million on a match. Another.

These would be targets. I don't know that I'd try for Darko.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I see no 'very good players' mentioned, Nocioni is the best candidate out of the three but do you truly believe he will be the key to pushing this team over the edge and competing with the like of Cleveland?

I have my doubts


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

sign Mickael Pietrus to replace Mo Pete

Gerald Wallace would givve us a superb starting 5.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Porn_Player said:


> I see no 'very good players' mentioned, Nocioni is the best candidate out of the three but do you truly believe he will be the key to pushing this team over the edge and competing with the like of Cleveland?
> 
> I have my doubts


Semantics.

By your definition then, no "very good player" would be available by the MLE. So why ask me the question? These are the best players that MIGHT be available at this level.

Who do you EXPECT to be able to get for the MLE???


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

butr said:


> Semantics.
> 
> By your definition then, no "very good player" would be available by the MLE. So why ask me the question? These are the best players that MIGHT be available at this level.
> 
> Who do you EXPECT to be able to get for the MLE???


I agree a 'very good player' can not be aquired through the MLE. That is why i wouldn't use that avenue to get myself a very good player that can fit on this roster as a starter. My MLE would be used for a sixth man to lead the second rotation - a secondary team go-to guy if you will. 

Junkyard Dog brings up Gerald Wallace now there is a player I could see really flourish with the raptors and push our team over the edge.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Porn_Player said:


> I agree a 'very good player' can not be aquired through the MLE. That is why i wouldn't use that avenue to get myself a very good player that can fit on this roster as a starter. My MLE would be used for a sixth man to lead the second rotation - a secondary team go-to guy if you will.
> 
> Junkyard Dog brings up Gerald Wallace now there is a player I could see really flourish with the raptors and push our team over the edge.


I never said these would be starters. If you want Gerald Wallace, you would need to do a S&T with Charlotte.

Would they do Rasho or Mo in one? Mo + Humph for GW? I don't know. I'm sure BC is looking at everything.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

butr said:


> Would they do Rasho or Mo in one?


 No



butr said:


> Mo + Humph for GW?


 No.

Let's try to be realistic in what the Raptors players are worth. How many teams are going to be willing to pay Rasho 8 mil per for 2 seasons? Why wouldn't they just let Wallace walk and spend that capspace on someone else? I understand that this is a message board, but shouldn't things be somewhat grounded in reality?

Gerald Wallace, Rashard Lewis, Shawn Marion, etc. are not coming to Toronto without Bosh or Bargnani going the other way.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Team Mao said:


> No
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


I was not proposing those deals per se, merely what we have to offer and thus why its so hard, there are hundreds of possibilities.

Re your post, yes an no. Charlotte is one cheap franchise. Humph + JG in with a conditional 1st might look awful nice compared to NOTHING at all for Wallace. Remember he is an UFA and they are still building. IE CHA has little leverage. Look at their coach. I'll be surprised if they even come near the cap this offseason.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

There are basically four teams this summer with Gerald Wallace cash--Milwaukee, Memphis, Orlando, and Charlotte. Milwaukee is paying Bobby Simmons and they need to re-sign Mo Williams or find another point guard; Memphis has Rudy Gay, Mike Miller, and they also need a point guard; Orlando is dysfunctional but they could use him; Charlotte could keep him but they seem cheap as hell these days.


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

speedythief said:


> There are basically four teams this summer with Gerald Wallace cash--Milwaukee, Memphis, Orlando, and Charlotte. Milwaukee is paying Bobby Simmons and they need to re-sign Mo Williams or find another point guard; Memphis has Rudy Gay, Mike Miller, and they also need a point guard; Orlando is dysfunctional but they could use him; Charlotte could keep him but they seem cheap as hell these days.


They may be cheap, but there are going to be much better offers for a guy who IMO is just as good as Josh Smith.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

most tradeable pieces we have this summer: 

1) a point guard
2) rasho
3) dixon
4) humphries
8) mop

i like mop and everything but i can't lie to myself. if we managed to get anything from anyone (should we choose not to re-sign him ourselves), i'd be flabbergasted. it wouldn't make much sense to me- but it doesn't always _have_ to make sense either, that's true.

if this talk about calderon's extension is legit, option number 1 flies out the window. to me, that would have to imply that we have something on the back burner for a wing, but given the limited trade possibilities that that would leave us, i just don't know who this wing could possibly be. then consider that mop's probably on his way out, too- who is this wing? are we targetting someone with the mle? (what mle?) maybe. but who the (heck) would that be?

rasho wouldn't fetch much, although his contract is not long and he's still serviceable (no question). so much so that i think we still need him, too- this talk about starting andrea at the 5 is a little premature, i think. i feel andrea only got more perimeter-oriented as the season wore on, and while that wouldn't necessarily preclude him from playing a laimbeer/memo(/'yell?)-style game down low, i don't know if that would be the best way to improve our rebounding/defensive woes. or maybe i'm just biased- i've always felt that he could play on the wing with competent bodies inside (like rasho). sticking him 'down there' to start games would be like shoving a round peg into a square hole. but i digress.

the point is that without rasho, i think we'd be worse off in several ways. but maybe i've stumbled upon the answer to my question in a roundabout way: could andrea be the wing we're looking for? that could possibly justify signing calderon long-term right now, letting mop walk, and not worrying about improving the team via s&t and/or free agent signing.

listen, i doubt it. i haven't heard a word about it. if anything, i've heard the opposite. but it wouldn't be out of the realm of possibility. and to tell you the truth, "if i were the gm", that's probably what _i'd_ do.

peace


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

Something to consider is that, the starting line-ups we all talk about aren't really based on everyone's offensive game. When I think starting Bargnani at C, I'm not saying force him to turn into Rasho with more range. I'm just saying, he could be the guy to gaurd D-Ho, Curry, Kedrick Perkins and Duncan down the road. He still can play his perimeter game offensively and give Bosh more room to operate. This isn't a video game, the centre isn't always stuck plodding around the key in real life.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I paused for a second when I saw Kendrick Perkins mentioned with Duncan, Curry, and Howard.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

The thing I like the most about Rasho's game is his passing ability and general savvy on offense. It's not worth the 8 mil we're paying for him, but the price tag aside, it's hard to find a 7 footer that's not an allstar and has the basketball IQ that Rasho has.

That said, I don't mind keeping Rasho around for the remaining 2 years or at least the upcoming year. Having him around provides insurance for the Raptors when they face teams that have a big center. Moreover, his 8.4 million expire contract will be a major trade asset after next year. I would think BC will be able to use that money to get us an impact player that will get us over the hump.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Yeah I really like Rasho's overall game, he his one of the better centers this team has EVER had. It is nice to know we have a reliable player on court at the 5. Rasho will be around next year I hope and his expiring contract is going to look mighty fine to some team looking to relieve cap space which means we get a pretty solid (8 mil a year worth) player back.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

ballocks said:


> most tradeable pieces we have this summer:
> 
> 
> 8) mop
> ...


Re Mo. I'd don't necessarily disagree. The situation I see is in a package or on his own to a team that wants him, but also wants to maintain the use of the MLE, as I figure that is what Mo will earn for himself.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

yeah, i'm just not expecting any team to want a second mle- especially if it'll come at the cost of trading someone away (particularly someone whom colangelo feels would be of value to us).

i mean, i'm a mop fan. but i just don't think he'll command that sort of interest on the market this summer, so i won't hold my breath. if BC does find something, anything, i promise to get a face transplant to look like the man.

peace


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

ballocks said:


> yeah, i'm just not expecting any team to want a second mle- especially if it'll come at the cost of trading someone away (particularly someone whom colangelo feels would be of value to us).
> 
> i mean, i'm a mop fan. but i just don't think he'll command that sort of interest on the market this summer, so i won't hold my breath. if BC does find something, anything, i promise to get a face transplant to look like the man.
> 
> peace



Perhaps BC has been overly optimistic, but I've heard him talk about Mo and a S&T in the same sentence at least twice. Regarding other teams, I look at it more like an extension of where Mo is now. A swing worth about 5 mil per on the Raps. If a team wants to re configure itself, get a wing via trade with TOR and upgrade somehow else by the MLE, this is an option. 

You speak about giving up an asset like it is a horrible option. I'm sure there's a GM out there that doesn't really care for one of his players, but that player rates pretty high with BC. 

I know what you are saying, but how does Hoffa for Humph look now?


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i think we've all heard him talk about it, true, but i _think_ that was done more to (try to) set an expectation around the league than it was because he actually expects to find a partner. i think we talked about this a few weeks ago- what harm is really done by putting it out there, by saying that it _could_ happen (and reiterating the same point over and over in basically every interview)? none. i think that speaks to colangelo's marketing talents/instincts/even fire because i sincerely doubt that either babcock or grunwald would've tried the same tactic. i think they would've waved the white flag, and early: "peterson's gone. we're moving in a different direction." imo, colangelo doesn't give up so easily- and really, why would he?- and i give him points for that. no harm done.

or maybe you're right- maybe someone will actually want to sign mop to a sizable contract in return for simply divesting themselves of some unproven/problematic talent. could happen, who knows. but this player would have to seem like a serious headache to the team we trade with, while still appearing like a useful _talent in disguise_ to bryan colangelo (i.e. player x > morris peterson, at least in colangelo's opinion). i think the chances of that are pretty slim- but again, certainly not zero. the sheer fact that we're talking about it is a good thing, imo.

peace


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

Alright... If I were Raptors GM, I would:

-Trade Jose Calderon, Juan Dixon for Josh Childress(signed to a 6 mil contract) and the Hawks 2008 1st rounder
-Sign PJ Brown to the LLE
-Sign Derek Fisher with part of MLE
-Sign Roko Ukic with rest of MLE

Bargnani - Rasho, Slokar
Bosh - Garbajosa, Humphries
Childress - Graham, Jackson
Parker - Jackson, Ukic
Ford - Fisher, Ukic


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I think what we got back for Mike James and Donyell Marshall should be an indication of what we will get back if Pete doesn't re-sign.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

i think there's less chance that mo gets a sign and trade because of a whopper contract than a team wanting to watch its pennies and upgrade a bad asset (that we'd take from them for consideration)

but the mike/yell forecast is fair and much depends upon on what is being offered back. i'd bet that we were offered sign and trade deals for both of them but what was offered back was less valuable than their cost against the cap/tax/whatever.

i think grant hill would be an excellent signing for us. even better (is there such a thing as better than excellent) if he'd do a two year deal. adding a high-quility player and man like hill and keeping the team intact would make for a very solid summer. (and of course garbo healing 100% and bosh losing that planter problem)


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

jr smith hasnt fallen out of favor with george karl, hes actually the best three point shooter on the team. doubt he would get traded, especially after a breakout year.

of course he just was in a car accident and everyone is just trying to find out how serious it is right now.

The raptors like so many other teams seem like they need the services of Marcus Camby. The raptors are one of the few teams I think have the assets to trade for the defensive player of the year.

A sign and trade of Mo Peterson and TJ Ford for Camby straight. The East is going to be wide open next year, weak as ever. Add Camby the the raptors probably could make a serious run towards the finals.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> Add Camby the the raptors probably could make a serious run towards the finals.


i think the raps could make a serious run for the finals anyway. i'm not much of a marcus camby fan, as you might guess- but you probably aren't either.

peace


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

ballocks said:


> i think the raps could make a serious run for the finals anyway. i'm not much of a marcus camby fan, as you might guess- but you probably aren't either.
> 
> peace


 
very untrue. I love his 12 rebounds and 3 blocks a game. He is a mistake eraser. It all comes down to basically the Nene and Kmart deals. Kmart isnt going anywhere. He either plays or he retires. Nene just got a new deal and he has impressed since. So he isnt going anywhere.

Marcus Camby simply has maxed out his value in Denver. Lots of teams need a center that does what he does. Toronto included. Denver doesnt appear to be contending in the next year or two. So you can expect the Nuggets to move camby this summer for more help for Melo down the road.

Basically the Nuggets play in a loaded western conference and dont have it easy out east like you guys.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Meh, we had our kick at the Cam-by. I think the team should explore other options that wouldn't handcuff them down the road.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *spuriousjones !*
> 
> i think grant hill would be an excellent signing for us. even better (is there such a thing as better than excellent) if he'd do a two year deal. adding a high-quility player and man like hill and keeping the team intact would make for a very solid summer. (and of course garbo healing 100% and bosh losing that planter problem)


I thought about this possibility as well. I don't know what Grant Hills minds set on right now, getting playing time or winning a championship, but if he wanted minutes I'm sure he'd get enough in Toronto. Last I heard (pure speculation) is that Hill is considering going back to Detroit.


----------



## spuriousjones (Apr 24, 2004)

TRON said:


> I thought about this possibility as well. I don't know what Grant Hills minds set on right now, getting playing time or winning a championship, but if he wanted minutes I'm sure he'd get enough in Toronto. Last I heard (pure speculation) is that *Hill is considering going back to Detroit*.


could be like mike james and houston last summer. 

add grant hill onto this team and we have the atlantic. a lucky year and that team's at the ecf.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

grant hill is the eric lindros/ken griffey jr of the nba. honestly, i think he's a nice guy and everything, but i don't understand why anyone would want him- especially if they're looking for him to become an important piece. it would be nice for him to suit up on nba live, but in real life it's a different ballgame. the guy is almost never healthy. he's had tough breaks, no doubt, but that doesn't really matter to me- i'm not opposed to him as a man, just as a player. why would any team that's looking for reliable production out of its wings even consider grant hill? the chances are far greater that he'll get injured again than he won't.

imo, grant hill is the ultimate "make-believe" player. i just hope we don't make any decisions this summer out of that mindspace. we've already taken on enough risk for one team. imo, it's now a matter of balancing that risk with security and reliability. grant hill doesn't qualify for the role, imo, and it's really not even close.

peace


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

ballocks said:


> grant hill is the eric lindros/ken griffey jr of the nba. honestly, i think he's a nice guy and everything, but i don't understand why anyone would want him- especially if they're looking for him to become an important piece. it would be nice for him to suit up on nba live, but in real life it's a different ballgame. the guy is almost never healthy. he's had tough breaks, no doubt, but that doesn't really matter to me- i'm not opposed to him as a man, just as a player. why would any team that's looking for reliable production out of its wings even consider grant hill? the chances are far greater that he'll get injured again than he won't.
> 
> imo, grant hill is the ultimate "make-believe" player. i just hope we don't make any decisions this summer out of that mindspace. we've already taken on enough risk for one team. imo, it's now a matter of balancing that risk with security and reliability. grant hill doesn't qualify for the role, imo, and it's really not even close.
> 
> peace


I'm with you on Grant Hill but Ken Griffey will may hit his 600th HR this season. You don't do that with out playing a hell of a lot.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Obviously this team needs an athletic wing player, preferably one who can shoot the 3 also. I have these players in mind: Matt Barnes/Pietrus(most likely Pietrus as GS seem to prefer Barnes), and Desmond Mason. Mason doesn't shoot particularly well, but he's a veteran who understands the game. We can get the shooting coaches to help him get his ft% back to respectability and he would fill out needs nicely.

Ford/Calderon
Parker
Mason/Graham
Bosh/Bargs/Garbo
Rasho/Hump

Bring in a shooter off the bench. The guy on my avatar, Delonte West is actually a pretty good shooter and can replace Dixon and Jackson as our backup sg. He can handle pg duties too, and the best part is he's really underrated and underappreciated by the Celtics so he'll come in real cheap. Maybe all it takes is Joey Graham.


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

Kinda OT but I was surfing the net and came across this article saying a "potennial trade rumour" between the Raptors and Sixers. I'm sorry I cannot find the link because the browser shut down on me, and I forgot exactly where I was looking since I was going from 1 page to another. Anyways I read the article and the deal was something like this - 

Toronto sends:
Joey Graham OR a S/T with Morris Peterson
along with Jorge Garbajosa 
and also a future 1st round selection 

While Philadelphia sends:
Andre Iguodala 
and Steven Hunter

If something like that was to happen, what would you guys think?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

DWADE4 said:


> If something like that was to happen, what would you guys think?


Call EA Sports and tell them their trade system is bugged.

I mean, seriously.


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

least realistic trade i've seen this week.


----------

